# Need good guide book on foraging



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

I want to learn more about gathering wild food and was wondering what a good guidebook would be. Your welcome to post websites to but I want to get a guidebook so that I have information on hand.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Check this out FNS.
http://honest-food.net/my-foraging-library/


Flint'n'steel said:


> I want to learn more about gathering wild food and was wondering what a good guidebook would be. Your welcome to post websites to but I want to get a guidebook so that I have information on hand.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Check this out FNS.
> http://honest-food.net/my-foraging-library/
> 
> 
> ...


 Thankee kindly.


----------



## Marcgoodwin (Apr 17, 2017)

That's might be interesting what the OP has suggested already. Try there ................


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

look up the foxfire books and another called getting back to basics.
lastly don't just read the books or what ever manual you get /got -actually try out the stuff so you can figure out the method that works for you.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and I would defiantly learn about trapping you only have so much time in a day and traps can save you a bunch they even work while you sleep.


----------



## Marcgoodwin (Apr 17, 2017)

Here are some of them you can try: 1) Animal Farm by George Orwell 2) Seabiscuit: An American Legend by Laura Hillenbrand 3) Watership Down by Richard Adams 4) Because of Winn-Dixie by Kate DiCamillo

They are all written on the basis of wild animals. Hope you'll enjoy them a lot. Good luck!


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Flint'n'steel said:


> I want to learn more about gathering wild food and was wondering what a good guidebook would be. Your welcome to post websites to but I want to get a guidebook so that I have information on hand.


It would depend on what you're foraging. Wild edibles..If that's the case google is your friend. You can find tons of information about what grows in your region. I once spent a day being in awe at what grows naturally around where I live. I checked out slippy's link briefly. It looks like a great resource. I'm curious about it myself.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

already mentioned are the Fox Fire Books - there's about 11 in the series - the first half dozen are most required - here's a free PDF download for the best of the bunch .... Survival UK Files Site

here's a couple hundred PDFs on the foraging subject - some are the best books ever compiled on foraging - the Euros are big on foraging .... Survival UK Files Site

Forager's Harvest - Home .... nothing better than hands on learning - scheduled classes in foraging at various locations around the country .....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Check with Material General for digital prep books....


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

think that is going to very on the terrian and part of the country your planning on staying in a SHTF scenario. Too many variables on terrain and and edible veggies on local...


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Flint'n'steel said:


> I want to learn more about gathering wild food and was wondering what a good guidebook would be. Your welcome to post websites to but I want to get a guidebook so that I have information on hand.


Get a book with lots of good pictures of local edible plants. A book specializing in species is the best imo. Also be sure it's for your specific area. Be careful eating anything in the wild even if it looks ok. Also be aware that some plants need to be cooked before eating and also practice moderation. Certain plants that are good for you can be bad for you if you over eat.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Nothing is better than hands on in the woods.

Several of Tom Brown Jr field guides are good. Covers medicinals too

This book I've used for years, but an earlier edition. Color pictures, season, distribution, cooking/prep, poisonous lookalikes, .............It goes into my backpack with me:

Edible Wild Plants: A North American Field Guide to Over 200 Natural Foods

Paperback: 288 pages
Publisher: Sterling; Tenth edition (April 7, 2009)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 1402767153
ISBN-13: 978-1402767159
Product Dimensions: 0.8 x 5.5 x 8.5 inches


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I have a copy of natures garden, and combining that with the ranger field Manuel, I could find food anywhere.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe helpful if bugging out and your short on food. Stuff happens.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Desperate for protein?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Two more:


----------



## Blessed2BeeAlive (Jul 22, 2015)

Awesome info: Thx!!


----------

